# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si do ta kaloni te dielen?

## firaku

*Te relaksohemi te pakten ne fundejave,ndoshta eksperienca e njeri tjetrit do na ndihmoj te kalojme nje fundjave sa me te mire.
Une se bashku me nje rreth jo te gjere kemi bere plane qe te dielen nese mban kohe e mire te bejme nje grill ne natyr.
E ju?.*

----------


## gloreta

Nuk Ka Dite Pushimi Ketu Puneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## pa-emer

valla edhe une po priti nje ftes nga shoqja ...per nje grill party tash ta shofim mos i ka ra pizhman ..sepse nuk e ka permend mo!!!!!qe 7 dit!!!!!!!..hahah heret halo..une ne pritje valla

----------


## firaku

> Nuk Ka Dite Pushimi Ketu Puneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Po ku je ti qe nuk paske pushim?

----------


## firaku

> valla edhe une po priti nje ftes nga shoqja ...per nje grill party tash ta shofim mos i ka ra pizhman ..sepse nuk e ka permend mo!!!!!qe 7 dit!!!!!!!..hahah heret halo..une ne pritje valla


Ani pritja eshte nganjeher me intersante se kur te caktosh diqka,ndoshta te lajmeron deri te dielen,hahahaha.

----------


## gloreta

> Po ku je ti qe nuk paske pushim?



JO ne shqiperi de por jashte shtetit    :me dylbi:  pushim bejme pakkkkkkkkk lum si ti

----------


## pa-emer

> Ani pritja eshte nganjeher me intersante se kur te caktosh diqka,ndoshta te lajmeron deri te dielen,hahahaha.


po po besoj nuk do tme harroj por na la si vjerr pak mu dhe  te tjeret hahaha

klm
P.S.sa te rri ketu do te msoheni te gjith me fol si ne Kosove e une si ne Shqiperi hahha flm

----------


## firaku

> JO ne shqiperi de por jashte shtetit    pushim bejme pakkkkkkkkk lum si ti


Po bile qate pakkkkkkkkkkkkkk te kalojm mir mi.

----------


## firaku

> po po besoj nuk do tme harroj por na la si vjerr pak mu dhe  te tjeret hahaha
> 
> klm
> P.S.sa te rri ketu do te msoheni te gjith me fol si ne Kosove e une si ne Shqiperi hahha flm


Po ma mire vjerr se me re nga molla moj hahahahah.
flm edhe ti klm.

P.S.Po pse moj po ne te gjithe njejte po flasim,vetem nganjeher po na nevoitet perkthyes,hahahahaha.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Afer detit...

----------


## firaku

> Afer detit...


Cilit????????

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Cilit????????


Mesdhe :ngerdheshje:  por nuk eshte as Adriatiku as Joni, sepse eshte nga ana tjeter e Italise e s'po i jap shume emer :buzeqeshje:

----------


## firaku

> Mesdhe por nuk eshte as Adriatiku as Joni, sepse eshte nga ana tjeter e Italise e s'po i jap shume emer


Aha,me te mira pra....

----------


## maryp

ne mengjez do zgjohem vone, shume vone  :buzeqeshje:  gjate dites po ma pat qefi do dal ndonje shetitje ne qender,  darken me siguri do e kaloj  me shoqerine perpara nje filmi te bukur dhe nje cope pizza ..... meglio di cosi... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Aha,me te mira pra....


Faleminderit!

----------


## Mau_kiko

Po ta them une nje opsion:
Pasi jemi semure me ket gripin e luanit, nuk kam ku te shkoje, keshtu qe i kam mbledh nja 4 veta ta kalojme nga shpia ime ne Durres, do ikim qe nga e shtuna, ta gdhijme atje, do cohemi kur te na teket. Do hame, pime, rrime, qqeshim, flejme e gjera te ngashme. Pastaj cfare te sjell momenti, se mund ta planifikosh vendin, por varet nga momenti sa kendshem ia kalon  :shkelje syri:

----------


## gloreta

> Po ta them une nje opsion:
> Pasi jemi semure me ket gripin e luanit, nuk kam ku te shkoje, keshtu qe i kam mbledh nja 4 veta ta kalojme nga shpia ime ne Durres, do ikim qe nga e shtuna, ta gdhijme atje, do cohemi kur te na teket. Do hame, pime, rrime, qqeshim, flejme e gjera te ngashme. Pastaj cfare te sjell momenti, se mund ta planifikosh vendin, por varet nga momenti sa kendshem ia kalon



mire do ia kaloni de mjafton qe ti rron  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

kete te diele qe vjen e kam lene me lujt tenis. Do me gedepin mire, se kam kohe qe sluj. lol

----------


## firaku

> Po ta them une nje opsion:
> Pasi jemi semure me ket gripin e luanit, nuk kam ku te shkoje, keshtu qe i kam mbledh nja 4 veta ta kalojme nga shpia ime ne Durres, do ikim qe nga e shtuna, ta gdhijme atje, do cohemi kur te na teket. Do hame, pime, rrime, qqeshim, flejme e gjera te ngashme. Pastaj cfare te sjell momenti, se mund ta planifikosh vendin, por varet nga momenti sa kendshem ia kalon


Hahahahaah ky gripi luanit shpresoj te ju kaloj,apo doni tua ngjisni edhe atyre qe i paski ftuar ne Durres.
Per ta kaluar mire jami bindur se do ta kaloni ,por dhasht zoti te ju kaloj ky gripi i luanit hahahaahhaah.
Kalofshi mire.

----------


## firaku

> kete te diele qe vjen e kam lene me lujt tenis. Do me gedepin mire, se kam kohe qe sluj. lol


Tenis me luajtur jo lol e per ti shiquar me gjithe qejf.

----------

